# Spindle thread size Southbend Heavy 10



## Jericho

What is the correct size thread for a Southbend Heavy 10 (10L) lathe. I for some reason thought it to be 2 1/4 -8 but it measures over 2.2 " OD on the threaded end and that confused me?Can't find a thread chart that big. I'm trying to buy an aftermarket  backplate and collet holder adapter and it would be necessary to have the right info.
Thanks.


----------



## Tony Wells

If it is the small bore option (1.231 ID) it will have 1 7/8-8 threads. If is has the standard bore (1.629) it will have 2 1/4-8 thread. It should measure close to 2.250, but not over that, but probably not under about 2.230. I didn't look it up, just guessing. If you need the thread details, I can do a GageMaker data sheet for you.


----------



## Jericho

Tony Wells said:


> If it is the small bore option (1.231 ID) it will have 1 7/8-8 threads. If is has the standard bore (1.629) it will have 2 1/4-8 thread. It should measure close to 2.250, but not over that, but probably not under about 2.230. I didn't look it up, just guessing. If you need the thread details, I can do a GageMaker data sheet for you.



Thanks again for the help Tony. I had a brain fart while measuring my threads and tripped out thinking 2.125" instead of 2.250" when checking OD. As soon as I saw your post I knew what I'd done but without your help, wouldn't have caught it so soon.


----------



## Tony Wells

Glad you got it figured out, Jericho. I was worried that somehow the OD had been machined or worn/damaged.


----------

